# Ipam/mod grf cycle



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Planning on running Ipam/mod grf at saturation dose 3xp/day but having an issue with my post workout shot timing and bedtime shot too. If using intra workout carbs such as glycofuse/karbolyn do you need a waiting period after you've finished training to shoot the peptides? Then have another waiting period before hitting the post workout shake/meal?

So would it be;

finish workout and wait 20 mins

shoot peptides

wait 30 mins have post workout meal/shake

And for the pre-bed shot my last meal has around 80g carbs and 15g fat in it, how long after this meal should I wait before shooting the peptides and then going to bed? The usual eat, wait 20mins and then shoot peptides be ok? Or would it be better to shoot the peptides before this last meal wait 30mins then eat?

I'm going to @Pscarb as he is the man on all peptide related questions around here  but would appreciate anyone else's experienced take on this too!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shoot the PWO shot before the workout then the Intra workout carbs will not effect this (this is what I do) but if you can only do it after training wait 20min after you finish the Intra drink then shoot the peptides then wait 20min for your meal which is all good as 40min is fine to wait for a PWO meal seeing as you are using Intra carbs.

The pre bed shot take it before the meal wait 20min then eat and go to bed......


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I find pre gives insane pumps too


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Shoot the PWO shot before the workout then the Intra workout carbs will not effect this (this is what I do) but if you can only do it after training wait 20min after you finish the Intra drink then shoot the peptides then wait 20min for your meal which is all good as 40min is fine to wait for a PWO meal seeing as you are using Intra carbs.
> 
> The pre bed shot take it before the meal wait 20min then eat and go to bed......


Perfect cheers Paul ill try the pre workout way first as would be simpler, like you say though that time is more than acceptable PWO as intra drink is being used.

Thanks for clearing stuff up as always


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

We're u getting ur peps from mate SRS is a good lab but pricey


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

reza85 said:


> We're u getting ur peps from mate SRS is a good lab but pricey


Toms peptides from US mate, more expensive but good rep so worth it I think!

Was going to use ukpeptides but decided against it, srs would be my second choice after toms but isn't there site down?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea I have been hearing about toms I even joined dat b true to get his ema address but I was to lazy to follow up lolo

No but apparently they ask the name of the lab ur ordering for.

I'm gone call my lab getting big , or what ever it Take lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have completed the trial (SRC, UKP, PP) i will be posting my thoughts this week guys.......


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i have completed the trial (SRC, UKP, PP) i will be posting my thoughts this week guys.......


Ahhh cool I saw a post about this a little while back, will look out for it for Paul thanks


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i have completed the trial (SRC, UKP, PP) i will be posting my thoughts this week guys.......


I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Shoot the PWO shot before the workout then the Intra workout carbs will not effect this (this is what I do) but if you can only do it after training wait 20min after you finish the Intra drink then shoot the peptides then wait 20min for your meal which is all good as 40min is fine to wait for a PWO meal seeing as you are using Intra carbs.
> 
> The pre bed shot take it before the meal wait 20min then eat and go to bed......


Paul do you think a pre workout peptide shot is still a good time to dose if only eaa/bcaa were to be consumed during training with no carbs ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Paul do you think a pre workout peptide shot is still a good time to dose if only eaa/bcaa were to be consumed during training with no carbs ?


it is still a good time but you can dose a PWO shot closer to the end of the workout if this was the case, but then the question would be raised to why you would want to impact on recovery by removing the intra workout carbs??


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> it is still a good time but you can dose a PWO shot closer to the end of the workout if this was the case, but then the question would be raised to why you would want to impact on recovery by removing the intra workout carbs??


For say hiit cardio or conditioning/tabata workouts just wondered if dosing peptides before these would be good due to ffa release?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> For say hiit cardio or conditioning/tabata workouts just wondered if dosing peptides before these would be good due to ffa release?


yes mate if we are talking cardio of any type then dosing the peptide stack 30min before will increase fat burning through FFA release


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate if we are talking cardio of any type then dosing the peptide stack 30min before will increase fat burning through FFA release


Cheers again 

You're going to have to send me your PayPal details at this rate the amount I've been badgering you lol. Appreciate it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers again
> 
> You're going to have to send me your PayPal details at this rate the amount I've been badgering you lol. Appreciate it.


ha ha your ok buddy this is general knowledge which i am more than happy to share......


----------

